

What's with Google's new mini icon?  - hamgav
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7839744.stm

======
DanHulton
The new google logo is AWFUL. You just can't effectively use negative space in
a canvas that small. All I see is four coloured blobs and I have to mentally
remind myself that it's Google.

Sure, I'll eventually get used to it, but it's so noncoherent - it shouldn't
be a CHORE to get used to it, it should just STICK.

~~~
graywh
The rest of us can see it just fine. But I will say that the previous two
favicons were much better.

~~~
DanHulton
Perhaps you can, but most folk I've spoken with have had to have it explained
to them. Best answer so far: "Why would Google use a weird, bumpy, number
eight in their logo? ...oh, I guess that's a 'g'."

------
callahad
Google blog's notes on the new favicon:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/googles-new-
favicon.h...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/googles-new-favicon.html)

------
markessien
Difficult to say, but personally, I don't think the logo works that well. The
most distinctive logos are usually made up of clearly defined lines with a
very clear symmetrical shape, for example the Nazi Party or Mercedes Benz, or
even the YCombinator logo.

The new google logo is okay, but it's a bit too mixed up.

~~~
coliveira
I am not a designer, but I think the "g" in the new favicon doesn't look good.

------
sh1mmer
Google seem to be trying hard not to become seen as a "tired" brand like many
of those they supplanted. Mixing it up a bit is probably good for this.

------
grouchyOldGuy
Although the lower-case "G" is not easily discernible, the bright colors make
it stand out more on my bookmarks toolbar, so I prefer it for that reason
alone.

~~~
josefresco
Gmail icon makes sense, it looks like mail. Next to that I have a G Docs icon
which looks like some sort of painting and while it does stick out, it makes
no sense whatsoever.

------
graywh
Was there this much fuss the last time they changed the favicon? Sheesh. Get
over it already.

~~~
mlinsey
Yes, there was lots of fuss when they changed from the uppercase G in a box to
the lowercase g.

------
diN0bot
i was wondering about the change, too, but i didn't find this article
interesting. in fact, talking about the icon at all isn't interesting. i was
just startled by the new favicon and it took me a few google pages (maps,
gmail, search) to drive home that, yes, these funny tabs were for google and
all of google. i don't like it, but by now i'm used to it. i'll probably
forget these ever had another icon by the end of today.

~~~
parenthesis
The interesting bit in the article is this:

"The new favicon is based on a design sent in by André Resende, a computer
science undergraduate student at the University of Campinas in Brazil."

~~~
diN0bot
that's interesting because at first i kept thinking i'd opened tabs to some
geographic region and that was their flag.

------
zandorg
A friend of mine agrees: Awful.

So why did the first capital 'G' favicon work? Simple - it's the first (large)
letter on the search page!

------
arien
I find it distracting. The other one was much more discrete, which is better
in my opinion.

